# Curry...



## jamesgpobog

It seems that among Brits curry is popular, I get that impression anyhow. I know that some can be hot and I'm not a big fan of heat, even though I live in the American southwest.

This is what I use (mild) when I make curry. What is your opinion of this type product, at least for a Yank? I make it with chicken, potatoes, carrots, raisins, and sometimes apple. I serve it over rice with Major Grey chutney. My family likes it, what think y'all?


----------



## John Rogers

It has everything I like in it.


----------



## Jacktar1

Hi John,

Where do you buy it ? Hope all is well with you and family.

Cheers.....Glan (Scribe)


----------



## Ian Harrod

This is Japanese Katsu curry. Comes in various heat levels. Here in Australia, most supermarkets have it in the Asian section.


----------



## jamesgpobog

Ian Harrod said:


> This is Japanese Katsu curry. Comes in various heat levels. Here in Australia, most supermarkets have it in the Asian section.


Yeah, in American markets we find it in the Asian or International section, though I don't know if it's nation wide, we can be pretty darn regional with our cuisine preferences...


----------



## OLD STRAWBERRY

Going off tack a bit James but I remember Buying a jar Of ("Frank Sinatra's Spaghetti Sauce") in Raymond New Hampshire back in 1991. kept it for years but finally it had to go. Now back to curry, I do like it but it does'nt like Me!!.


----------



## trotterdotpom

Foreign muck - what's wrong with egg and chips?

John T


----------



## Frank P

In our house we eat curry at least once a week and we use the curry paste, you can get different brands/flavors.

Cheers Frank


----------



## Satanic Mechanic

Oh Ho now your talking my language(Gleam)

Yeah tried that mix - its ok but not the real thing. If you want a ready mix with a bit of va va voom and a lot of taste can I recommend a couple of places on Ebay UK - in particular one that sounds like The Surry Chop who have been sending me curry mixes all over the world for a number of years now for when I can't get the right spices.

If you have the raw spices - one thing I would do above all else - toast the whole ***min and corriander seeds then grind them - makes a world of difference.

Oh and you can never have too many onions, dont go over board with tomatoes and ask Chilly about Sri Lankan (possibly Bangladesh)curries made from reheated lava


----------



## Manxman 52

Satanic Mechanic said:


> Oh Ho now your talking my language(Gleam)
> 
> Yeah tried that mix - its ok but not the real thing. If you want a ready mix with a bit of va va voom and a lot of taste can I recommend a couple of places on Ebay UK - in particular one that sounds like The Surry Chop who have been sending me curry mixes all over the world for a number of years now for when I can't get the right spices.
> 
> If you have the raw spices - one thing I would do above all else - toast the whole ***min and corriander seeds then grind them - makes a world of difference.
> 
> Oh and you can never have too many onions, dont go over board with tomatoes and ask Chilly about Sri Lankan (possibly Bangladesh)curries made from reheated lava


Satanic could you not incorparate these spices etc.. into that culinary delight of your fair country "the deep fried mars bar"


----------



## Satanic Mechanic

Manxman 52 said:


> Satanic could you not incorparate these spices etc.. into that culinary delight of your fair country "the deep fried mars bar"


Sort of like a Mars Bar Pakora


----------



## iain48

Blending spices is definitely the way to make a real curry. I cannot get on with shop bought pastes and really feel a great nostalgia for the way we had them on the Bank Line.


----------



## tsell

One of the most revolting 'curries' I have ever been served was during the early '50's. We were dished up a weird looking, weird smelling, disgusting tasting mess on rice.
Not only was the dish revolting, but we the deck crew, were revolting also and threatened to toss the cook over the wall.
It turned out that the lazy sod had opened a few tins of pilchards in tomato sauce, threw in some curry powder, boiled it up and slopped it onto some wet rice. I can still smell it!

Taff


----------



## kevjacko

Satanic Mechanic said:


> Oh Ho now your talking my language(Gleam)
> 
> Yeah tried that mix - its ok but not the real thing. If you want a ready mix with a bit of va va voom and a lot of taste can I recommend a couple of places on Ebay UK - in particular one that sounds like The Surry Chop who have been sending me curry mixes all over the world for a number of years now for when I can't get the right spices.
> 
> If you have the raw spices - one thing I would do above all else - toast the whole ***min and corriander seeds then grind them - makes a world of difference.
> 
> Oh and you can never have too many onions, dont go over board with tomatoes and ask Chilly about Sri Lankan (possibly Bangladesh)curries made from reheated lava


Satanics right, toasting the spices and using fresh when you can get them. For the paste you should first brown off plenty of onions over a slow heat until they are golden brown with your garlic if your using it. Then your spices should be added and cooked through on a low heat thoroughly to make the paste. I add the chilly's at the start of the simmer process

Fresh coriander over the top just before serving gives a smashing kick. Also if you like it hot and the missus is of the milder variety seperate into different pans and add more or less chili however you prefer. Cream can be used to take the edge off if you need to also. Theres a thousand and one tips for doing curry but get your base paste right and you can't go far wrong.


----------



## alan ward

iain48 said:


> Blending spices is definitely the way to make a real curry. I cannot get on with shop bought pastes and really feel a great nostalgia for the way we had them on the Bank Line.


When an Assistant Purser with Clan one of my duties was the issue of the separate spices necessary for the making of the multitude of curries our cooks and bandharries made.Amongst the usual suspects like,chilli,turmeric,***in and coriander,we also issued mace,nutmeg and poppy seeds.A good curry is one of truly life enhancing experience,the sloppy junk we get served in many takeaways both chinese(?)and indo/bangladeshi is a scandal.


----------



## Oz.

A good, real curry never came from a packet or a jar. Its ok if you dont know any better. And, never brown garlic with the onions! it makes the garlic turn very bitter. Brown the onions, preferably in mustard oil and when brown remove from the heat and then put the garlic in. I also toast the seeds and grind to a powder in my trusty old coffee grinder.


----------



## John Rogers

I buy the best Madras Curry from Amazon,it comes in 1 pound tins from India.

I mentioned this before somewhere on the board,but now is a good time to post it again. A study was done in Pakistan and Indian on people that eat a lot of curry and they found out that there was a big drop in Dementia and Alzheimer disease in the patients they tested. Remove your salt shaker and fill it with curry,its better for you.


----------



## TonyAllen

As an aside from making curry dad being a docker was alway bringing home bits of brown paper with spices in and give them to my mum ,were she got the knowledge from to cook with them I don't have any idea all I know is that our house always had a certain aroma which, I,reconised when I got to the far east on a blue funnel boat


----------



## lesbryan

Sounds nice but i dont like fruit in my curries .I am also a hot madras or vindy man myself by choice


----------



## Pat McCardle

I grind, mortar & pestle, all my spices from seed & bark after dry frying until the spices become aromatic. One of the best I do is this Vindaloo style curry:-

750gms any meat
200ml Malt Vinegar
2 Tsp salt
4Tsp Coriander seeds
4Tsp ***in seeds
2Tsp Black Peppercorns
Seeds from 20 green Cardimon pods
2" piece of Cinnamon Bark
2 tsp Turmeric Powder
2" Fresh Ginger Root
15 or more Fresh Green chillis
8 Vine ripened Tomatoes
5 Bay leaves
12 Curry leaves
2 large onions
8 cloves of Garlic

Cut meat into large dice, place in a bowl add salt & vinegar & stir.Cover & put in fridge for 3 HOURS.

Add Coriander seeds, ***in seeds, Peppercorns, cardemon seeds& cinnamon bark to a dry frying pan & slowly heat to dry out the seeds. When you can smell the spices remove & grind to a powder. Add Turmeric & stir to combine the spices. Add a little vinegar to make a paste.

Remove meat from the bowl & KEEP VINEGAR. Place meat in a clean bowl & add paste, stirring to coat all the meat. Cover bowl & keep in fridge overnight.

In a large pan add 400grm Ghee, heat through add thinly sliced onions, finely copped ginger, chilli, garlic & chopped tomatoes. Cover & sweat off for 20mins. Increase heat, add meat & fry to seal. Add remaining vinegar, Bay & Curry leaves, stir, cover & simmer on a low heat for 1 1/2 hours. Serves 4-6.

A good book is the paperback 'The Curry Secret' by Kris Dhillon, for that 'Authentic takeaway' flavour.


----------



## John Rogers

Pat, that recipe is as bad as cooking Carp the old country way.
Take a large Carp and lay it on the cutting board,season it very well,place in the oven at 450 deg, for one hour,when done throw away the carp and eat the cutting board.


----------



## jamesgpobog

I'm enjoying all the comments. Keep them coming.

I must also state that I do NOT enjoy heat. Too spicy, and I just will not eat it, period. The slightest touch is OK, but anything beyond the very mildest holds zero interest for me.


----------



## John Rogers

Jacktar1 said:


> Hi John,
> 
> Where do you buy it ? Hope all is well with you and family.
> 
> Cheers.....Glan (Scribe)


Hi Glan,
PM on its way to you.


----------



## tsell

jamesgpobog said:


> I'm enjoying all the comments. Keep them coming.
> 
> I must also state that I do NOT enjoy heat. Too spicy, and I just will not eat it, period. The slightest touch is OK, but anything beyond the very mildest holds zero interest for me.


Hi James, you sound just like my old dad did. If mum put anything spicy in front of him he would say, "Give that to the boy - I'm not eating any bluddy foreign muck!"
That from a man who would wolf down plates full of lava bread, eventually banned by mum as it stunk the house out!

Taff


----------



## jamesgpobog

tsell said:


> Hi James, you sound just like my old dad did. If mum put anything spicy in front of him he would say, "Give that to the boy - I'm not eating any bluddy foreign muck!"
> That from a man who would wolf down plates full of lava bread, eventually banned by mum as it stunk the house out!
> 
> Taff


LOL...what's lava bread? Never heard of that.

Like I said, I can take a little, some kim chee is ok, some taco sauces are OK, but man, some people eat from a blowtorch. Not me...


----------



## Eric Wallace

I grew up in Scotland with tatties and mince but after doing some years in the MN I got to like curried dishes,Indian is the best.Now I add curry pwder to a lot of dishes.


----------



## jg grant

tsell said:


> One of the most revolting 'curries' I have ever been served was during the early '50's. We were dished up a weird looking, weird smelling, disgusting tasting mess on rice.
> Not only was the dish revolting, but we the deck crew, were revolting also and threatened to toss the cook over the wall.
> It turned out that the lazy sod had opened a few tins of pilchards in tomato sauce, threw in some curry powder, boiled it up and slopped it onto some wet rice. I can still smell it!
> 
> Taff


Hi Taff,"
Captain, captain, the men are revolting!". "Yes," he said, I'm inclined to agree". I'm off to the bays club now for a pint of aversion therapy. Regards Ronnie.


----------



## Pat Thompson

Greetings,

My favourite is Chicken Tarka, it's like a Chicken Tika but it's Otter!


----------



## Satanic Mechanic

jamesgpobog said:


> LOL...what's lava bread? Never heard of that.
> 
> Like I said, I can take a little, some kim chee is ok, some taco sauces are OK, but man, some people eat from a blowtorch. Not me...


Kimchi - the food of the gods, wonderful stuff - but you do need a dedicated fridge for it 

Must admit I likea da 'burn' but taste is more important


----------



## Plane Sailing

Having experienced some of the best (and worst) curries that Indian crew can produce, I can relate to the following......................



NATAL CURRY CONTEST

If you can read this whole story without laughing then there's no hope
for you. I was crying by the end. Note: Please take time to read this
slowly.
For those of you who have lived in Natal , you know how typical this
is.
They actually have a Curry Cook-off about June/July. It takes up a
major
portion of a parking lot at the Royal Show in PMB.

Judge #3 was an inexperienced food critic named Frank, who was visiting
from America.

Frank: "Recently, I was honored to be selected as a judge at a Curry
Cook-off. The original person called in sick at the last moment and I
happened to be standing there at the judge's table asking for directions
to the Beer Garden when the call came in. I was assured by the other two
judges (Natal Indians) that the curry wouldn't be all that spicy and,
besides, they told me I could have free beer during the tasting, so I
accepted".

Here are the scorecard notes from the event:

CURRY # 1 - SEELAN'S MANIAC MONSTER TOMATO CURRY...
Judge # 1 -- A little too heavy on the tomato. Amusing kick.
Judge # 2-- Nice smooth tomato flavour. Very mild.
Judge # 3(Frank) -- Holy ****, what the hell is this stuff? You could
remove dried paint from your driveway. Took me two beers to put the
flames out. I hope that's the worst one. These people are crazy.

CURRY # 2 - PHOENIXBBQ CHICKEN CURRY...
Judge # 1-- Smoky, with a hint of chicken. Slight chili tang.
Judge # 2 -- Exciting BBQ flavor, needs more peppers to be taken
seriously. Judge # 3-- Keep this out of the reach of children. I'm not
sure what I'm supposed to taste besides pain. I had to wave off two
people who wanted to give me the Heimlich maneuver! They had to rush in
more beer when they saw the look on my face.

CURRY # 3 - SHAMILA'S FAMOUS "BURN DOWN THE GARAGE" CURRY...
Judge # 1-- Excellent firehouse curry. Great kick.
Judge # 2-- A bit salty, good use of chili peppers.
Judge # 3-- Call 911. I've located a uraniums pill. My nose feels like I
have been snorting Drain Cleaner. Everyone knows the routine by now. Get
me more beer before I ignite. Barmaid pounded me on the back, now my
backbone is in the front part of my chest. I'm getting pissed from all
the beer.

CURRY # 4 - BABOO'S BLACK MAGIC BEAN CURRY...
Judge # 1-- Black bean curry with almost no spice. Disappointing. Judge
#
2-- Hint of lime in the black beans. Good side dish for fish or other
mild foods, not much of a curry.
Judge # 3-- I felt something scraping across my tongue, but was unable
to taste it. Is it possible to burn out taste buds? Shareen, the beer
maid, was standing behind me with fresh refills. That 200kg woman is
starting to look HOT...just like this nuclear waste I'm eating! Is chili
an aphrodisiac?

CURRY # 5 LALL'S LEGAL LIP REMOVER...
Judge # 1-- Meaty, strong curry. Cayenne peppers freshly ground, adding
considerable kick. Very impressive.
Judge # 2-- Average beef curry, could use more tomato. Must admit the
chili peppers make a strong statement.
Judge # 3 -- My ears are ringing, sweat is pouring off my forehead and I
can no longer focus my eyes. I farted and four people behind me needed
paramedics. The contestant seemed offended when I told her that her
chili had given me brain damage. Shareen saved my tongue from bleeding
by pouring beer directly on it from the pitcher. I wonder if I'm burning
my lips off. It really pisses me off that the other judges asked me to
stop screaming. Screw them.

CURRY # 6 - VERISHNEE'S VEGETARIAN VARIETY...
Judge # 1-- Thin yet bold vegetarian variety curry. Good balance of
spices and peppers.
Judge # 2-- The best yet. Aggressive use of peppers, onions, and garlic.
Superb.
Judge # 3-- My intestines are now a straight pipe filled with gaseous,
sulfuric flames. I am definitely going to **** myself if I fart and I'm
worried it will eat through the chair. No one seems inclined to stand
behind me except that Shareen. Can't feel my lips anymore. I need to
wipe my ass with a snow cone ice-cream.

CURRY # 7 - SELINA'S "MOTHER-IN-LAW'S-TONGUE" CURRY...
Judge # 1-- A mediocre curry with too much reliance on canned peppers.
Judge # 2-- Ho hum, tastes as if the chef literally threw in a can of
chili peppers at the last moment. (I should take note at this stage that
I am worried about Judge # 3. He appears to be in a bit of distress as
he is cursing uncontrollably).
Judge # 3-- You could put a grenade in my mouth, pull the pin, and I
wouldn't feel a thing. I've lost sight in one eye, and the world sounds
like it is made of rushing water. My shirt is covered with curry which
slid unnoticed out of my mouth. My pants are full of lava to match my
shirt. At least, during the autopsy, they'll know what killed me. I've
decided to stop breathing- it's too painful. Screw it; I'm not getting
any oxygen anyway. If I need air I'll just suck it in through the 4-inch
hole in my stomach.

CURRY # 8 - NAIDOO'S TOENAIL CURLING CURRY...
Judge # 1-- The perfect ending. This is a nice blend curry. Not too bold
but spicy enough to declare its existence.
Judge # 2-- This final entry is a good, balanced curry. Neither mild nor
hot. Sorry to see that most of it was lost when Judge #3 farted, passed
out, fell over and pulled the curry pot down on top of himself. Not sure
if he's going to make it. Poor man, wonder how he'd have reacted to
really hot curry?
Judge # 3 - No Report.________________________________


----------



## tsell

jamesgpobog said:


> LOL...what's lava bread? Never heard of that.
> 
> Like I said, I can take a little, some kim chee is ok, some taco sauces are OK, but man, some people eat from a blowtorch. Not me...


James, details of this wonderful Welsh dish : 

http://www.welshicons.org.uk/html/lava_bread.php


It's what real men have for breakfast in Wales!!

Cheers,

Taff


----------



## tsell

jg grant said:


> Hi Taff,"
> Captain, captain, the men are revolting!". "Yes," he said, I'm inclined to agree". I'm off to the bays club now for a pint of aversion therapy. Regards Ronnie.


Hi Ronnie,
I suppose you could have had it on the degustation menu at the Mon. I hope the therapy worked.

Cheers,

Taff


----------



## jamesgpobog

tsell said:


> James, details of this wonderful Welsh dish :
> 
> http://www.welshicons.org.uk/html/lava_bread.php
> 
> 
> It's what real men have for breakfast in Wales!!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Taff


I.....I.......I got nuthin'............


----------



## tom roberts

My Dad and I made a curry when I was home on leave, he had it during the war and when I mentioned we had it on board some ships he decided we would give it a go,my mam was out at the time when she came home she threw us and the curry out of the house,you are stinking out the whole of Ruthin she screamed,we ended up in the shed bottom of the garden,my uncle Dyffyd must have got a whiff he called around came to the shed but I knew what he was really after as I always brought home a bottle of Mount Gay Rum for him,we left the shed stinking of curry and half cut. The worst curries I ever had were on The City Of Khartoum I ndian cooks as well, they were crap.


----------



## trotterdotpom

jamesgpobog said:


> LOL...what's lava bread? Never heard of that.
> 
> Like I said, I can take a little, some kim chee is ok, some taco sauces are OK, but man, some people eat from a blowtorch. Not me...


Lava bread is just like ordinary bread, but baked in a volcano.

Famous last words in Pohang: "We'd better get out of here, he's just pis*ed in the Kim Chee pot!" Well, it smelt the same as the toilet ...

John T


----------



## John Rogers

You can have my share Taff.


----------



## jaolt1

Absolutely love a good curry. My Father used to tell me that a bead of sweat should appear on ones forehead with the first bite!


----------



## cueball44

Yeh, but what about the rice?, do you make sure it is fluffed up easily, or does it end up gooey and only fit for a bill posters bucket?.(Pint)


----------



## Satanic Mechanic

cueball44 said:


> Yeh, but what about the rice?, do you make sure it is fluffed up easily, or does it end up gooey and only fit for a bill posters bucket?.(Pint)


Basmati - this is non negotiable


----------



## alan ward

Tsell,my old man was the same.Despite being an ex-seafarer his taste buds were only fit for roast beef,fish and chips etc.he didn`t even like chicken!He once sailed with Booths and described their chinese cooking as `30 different ways of cooking cabbage`a complete heathen!I once asked him why he wouldn`t eat a nything ethnic and he said`I have prosecuted too many of them`(he was an EHO)we can`t even get a curry now as my missus won`t eat indian as she can`t stand ghee.What is a man to do?


----------



## jamesgpobog

Satanic Mechanic said:


> Basmati - this is non negotiable


But..... I _like_ sticky rice...(?HUH)


----------



## ALLAN WILD

We used to get curry on the menu every "morning" in Ellermans, for breakfast


----------



## 5TT

Hey John T, good to see you hanging out with the taste buds !!

Where I grew up the local fish and chip shop closed at 10pm, so when you were kicked out of the pub at 10:30 after a few pints of Watneys Dead Barrel the only place you could get some nosh was the Indian restaurant nearby. 
It was fun experimenting with all the different curries but after you've progressed to the phals and vindaloos there's no going back.
For anybody who enjoys a good capsaisin kick, or something to remove oil stains from your garage floor I recommend Dave's Insanity sauce, you'll wonder how you ever did without it 

= Adrian +


----------



## cueball44

Curry is ok (for the bloke who's eaten it) but l for one found myself being shown the spare room after trying to get alongside bum island, especially if i had been on tetley bitter followed by a large plate of vindaloo.


----------



## Philthechill

*Bum-burningly HOT!!!*



Satanic Mechanic said:


> Oh Ho now your talking my language(Gleam)
> 
> Yeah tried that mix - its ok but not the real thing. If you want a ready mix with a bit of va va voom and a lot of taste can I recommend a couple of places on Ebay UK - in particular one that sounds like The Surry Chop who have been sending me curry mixes all over the world for a number of years now for when I can't get the right spices.
> 
> If you have the raw spices - one thing I would do above all else - toast the whole ***min and corriander seeds then grind them - makes a world of difference.
> 
> Oh and you can never have too many onions, dont go over board with tomatoes and ask Chilly about Sri Lankan (possibly Bangladesh)curries made from reheated lava


 A tale about a Ceylon, (Sri Lanka) curry!! 

We were working cargo out in the harbour, in Colombo, and the blokes working on the ship had their nosh brought-out in big dixies, (one full of curried-fish and the other fillied with rice), and served-up to them on banana-leaves.

I asked if I could have-a-go and was served-up this fish-curry and rice.

Dear God! It was incredibly hot, (spice-wise), and, after a few, (probably four/five), spoon-fulls, I just couldn't eat any more and with bright-red face, burnig gob, streaming eye's and the amused laughter of the dockers following me, I headed for my cabin and drank the entire ice-water contents of my Thermos jug.

Even though I'd had the minimum amount of the curry a certain part of my anatomy felt as though it was passing the re-heared lava John mentioned-----and all a very short-time after eating the fish-curry!! 

Doubtless if anyone had caught a glimpse of this long-suffering organ it would have been protruding like a burst blood-orange!!!

Hot? Yes, I would say it most deferably was!!!! Salaams, Phil(Hippy)


----------



## alan ward

visit you tube and watch Man vs Food and see some of the stuff he eats,it`ll turn your stomach.However he visits the laughingly name Brick Lane Curry House and tries a Fal!


----------



## Seawitch Artist

Curry is a swear word in my house, twice a day, every day theres a green cloud I can't fend off, it rises from the flat below me!


----------



## deckboypeggy

Hi Pat,great recipe,just wonderd why you BARK, as you say you do after using your "mortar and pestal". is it that good


----------



## kevjacko

alan ward said:


> visit you tube and watch Man vs Food and see some of the stuff he eats,it`ll turn your stomach.However he visits the laughingly name Brick Lane Curry House and tries a Fal!


I've watched a few of these in morbid fascination, and I see much of what is wrong with America today. Downright gluttony. Saw one yesterday where he ate a 72 once steak and all the trimmings in under an hour, cheered on by a room full of fat people.


----------



## jamesgpobog

kevjacko said:


> I've watched a few of these in morbid fascination, and I see much of what is wrong with America today. Downright gluttony. Saw one yesterday where he ate a 72 once steak and all the trimmings in under an hour, cheered on by a room full of fat people.


Nah, what's wrong isn't gluttony, it's stupidity coupled with selfishness.


----------



## binliner

very lucky my wife(welsh) worked in africa,india and seychelles with british gov. agency and picked up a lot of her cooking skills from various people she lived and worked with but her indian food skills she picked up in the seychelles as when in india where she lived she was not allowed in the kitchen as it was the domain of the staff.Have a curry 2/3 times a week and never tire of them.


----------



## John Rogers

How lucky can a man get, a Welsh wife and curry twice a week, doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## RayJordandpo

Absolutely love curry! I worked on Indian dive support vessels for a year out of Mumbai. The curries were brilliant and not always red hot as some people think. I also had an Indian cook on the supply boats in the Middle East, he made the best curries I've ever tasted. He said you should always include a piece of sliced apple to aid digestion and to cool it down add yoghurt (if desired). If you burn your mouth, drinking beer or even water doesn't cure it for long, milk does the trick.


----------



## Farmer John

kevjacko said:


> I've watched a few of these in morbid fascination, and I see much of what is wrong with America today. Downright gluttony. Saw one yesterday where he ate a 72 once steak and all the trimmings in under an hour, cheered on by a room full of fat people.


Makes you see why missionaries are sometimes a good idea. I watch in fascination, hoping that he will do a big yawn or have apoplexy, the great greedy lummox raves about the quality of the the 'burger, the chili. Truly a strange program, yet I cannot look away. I think it is helping me lose weight.


----------



## kevjacko

RayJordandpo said:


> Absolutely love curry! I worked on Indian dive support vessels for a year out of Mumbai. The curries were brilliant and not always red hot as some people think. I also had an Indian cook on the supply boats in the Middle East, he made the best curries I've ever tasted. He said you should always include a piece of sliced apple to aid digestion and to cool it down add yoghurt (if desired). If you burn your mouth, drinking beer or even water doesn't cure it for long, milk does the trick.


My mate did the 'hottest curry in the world' thing in the Rupali down Newcastle Bigg Market a few year ago now, if you eat it you get it free. I tried a spoonfull and to me it was just like eating molten volcanic larva. Anyway after successfully completing the challenge the waiter told my mate to go home and drink as much milk as he could in preperation for the next day which he did.
The next day dawned and the first visit to the chambers 'wasn't to bad', the second visit he said he 'started to feel it' the third and subsequent visits after that became what he could only describe as 'an out of body experience' that convinced him from now on nowt hotter than a chicken Korma was going to pass his lips. His kahki button he assured me felt as if someone had set about trying to weld it together with an oxy / acetylene torch. (LOL)


----------



## John Dryden

I think I may be a glutton with curry as I now always accompany it with Dahl.(kevjacko,s recipe which can be found in The Galley forum here).


----------



## Pat McCardle

*Sweet curry*

My latest effort with added Palm Sugar & Indian Alphonso Mango.


----------



## Robert Hilton

For people who don't like hot spices I have developed a lamb and vegetable stew flavoured with roughly equal and fairly generous amounts of ***in, coriander, paprika and turmeric. This gives a rich flavour that was a success with my wife, who is almost allergic to any pepper. Daughter also enjoyed it from an early age when it gave her technicolour nappies (American diapers). Although I enjoy hot curries I don't seem to need to add heat to this dish. Cocoanut milk enriches it.


----------



## len mazza

Honest,saw a Travel/Cooking Programme on TV.based in India,Indian Intervieer said that English Curry was a reguler on Indian Menus nowadays.


----------



## 185Queens

alan ward said:


> When an Assistant Purser with Clan one of my duties was the issue of the separate spices necessary for the making of the multitude of curries our cooks and bandharries made.Amongst the usual suspects like,chilli,turmeric,***in and coriander,we also issued mace,nutmeg and poppy seeds.A good curry is one of truly life enhancing experience,the sloppy junk we get served in many takeaways both chinese(?)and indo/bangladeshi is a scandal.


@ Alan Ward - how true! My introduction to curry started in '76 on the Clan Menzies, and I've never forgotten the pleasure of the 'real thing' on the menu every lunchtime on the Indian/Bangladeshi crewed ships, Kofte, Malay, Ceylon and the dry mince are ones that I remember most fondly.


----------



## mikeg

Received by post a Madras Curry spice mix from the Ebay shop (that sounds something like The Surry Chop). The shop kindly emailed the recipe in advance. Just got back from shopping for the other ingredients.


----------



## R798780

Satanic Mechanic said:


> Oh and you can never have too many onions, dont go over board with tomatoes and ask Chilly about Sri Lankan (possibly Bangladesh)curries made from reheated lava


A second mate I sailed with went ashore with his wife in Colombo. We called it Ceylon then. He tried some curried crab claws.

He spent a lot of time the following day sitting on ice cubes. Lava reheated or just uncooled !!!


----------



## Satanic Mechanic

mikeg said:


> Received by post a Madras Curry spice mix from the Ebay shop (that sounds something like The Surry Chop). The shop kindly emailed the recipe in advance. Just got back from shopping for the other ingredients.


How did it go?


----------



## mikeg

It went well, the recipe was for 10 servings. Very tasty but the ingredient included 3/4 pint of oil which was far too much oil for me (I'm on a diet) so my wife has experimented with a mix of spices & less oil which happily worked out ok.


----------



## Satanic Mechanic

mikeg said:


> It went well, the recipe was for 10 servings. Very tasty but the ingredient included 3/4 pint of oil which was far too much oil for me (I'm on a diet) so my wife has experimented with a mix of spices & less oil which happily worked out ok.


Like I say the guy posts it all round the world for me and I must admit the oil thing was too much for me as well. But I was corresponding by e mail with the owner and he persuaded me to try it - and I must say that it seriously works but it does go completely against the grain


----------



## kevjacko

A mate brought some Salsa into work the other day, he'd used ghost chilli's to make it which rate over 1 million on the Scoville scale. I 'd just watched one of those 'Man Versus Food' shows (a window on gluttony) and the presenter had eaten a chilli burger with 4 of these things in. He must have internal asbestos lining throughout.


----------



## Robert Hilton

kevjacko said:


> A mate brought some Salsa into work the other day, he'd used ghost chilli's to make it which rate over 1 million on the Scoville scale. I 'd just watched one of those 'Man Versus Food' shows (a window on gluttony) and the presenter had eaten a chilli burger with 4 of these things in. He must have internal asbestos lining throughout.


It is said that chillies on the same plant can vary greatly in strength.


----------

